# Looking for computer job



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello, i am currently a full-time student and am studying on becoming a pastor. However, ever since getting my new computer I have been addicted to upgrading, gaming and just learning anything computers. I was wondering about getting my A+ certification and any other certificates that I can get rather quickly to help supplement my pay. I was wondering if anyone knows of any other programs that I should look into. 
Regretfully however I am terrible with math and science, terrible I have been in Special Ed. my whole life and have only past Pre-Algebra Part 1 by the skin of my teeth after killing myself studying. I just wanted to let you know in case that has any limitations I might have in pursuing a job. Thank you so much I wish I had the money to support this site it is truly amazing.
Thank you,
-Danny


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Really the only thing that has to do with math or numbers is programming and overclocking


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

so what should I go for that doesnt require math and science? I appreciate everything thank you!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Well repair and service(like building) really dont have anything but maybe matching prices to fit in budget


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Only until you start going into the depths of things like networking (eg. subnetting with binary math, etc) do you need start going past arithmetic, and even then there are subnet calculators (software programs) available for free littered across the Internet.

There is a fair deal of memorization when it comes to the A+ certification and some problem solving, however when it comes to the level of math and science you dread it shouldn't really go into it. Problem solving (figuring/isolating what a problem is and determining a proper solution) will be the main focus. Other than that, doing things like building and staging PCs is pretty mickey mouse, especially if you are in a shop with procedures and CDs and such already laid out for you.


----------

